

Horseshit - MG responds to Topolsky's rant - realize
http://parislemon.com/post/14286785030/horseshit

======
nchuhoai
You can agree or disagree with Siegler as much as you want, you can like or
dislike his clear bias towards Apple, but geez, Siegler doesn't seem to be
able to defend himself.

Against the accusation that Siegler is part of a "class warfare", the only
thing he has left to say is that the Nexus is actually more expensive, which
was not the point of Topolovsky since he was criticizing the notion of
condescending behavior against Android (re: they just dont see the polish).

Also he quotes a long argument with the Mercedes vs. Honda analogy and the
only thing he has to say is:

"Okay Josh, I read my words out loud. They still sound pretty good to me as an
(albeit simplistic) comparison. Your entire post, on the other hand, makes you
sound like a fool.

Moving on."

Nothing. No defense.

Siegler, no one accuses you of having an opinion. But of unfair treatment.

~~~
efraim
Where I come from we buy our phones not from a carrier but from a retailer and
we are not forced into a payment plan that makes the phones look cheaper than
they are. So an iPhone 4S costs from $830 and up, a Galaxy Nexus costs from
$770. Both phones are pretty expensive but the iPhone is still the most
expensive one. Those figures might be off in the states of course.

~~~
LeonidasXIV
Yes, when I read this argument I thought: "You must be fucking kidding". Just
because some companies offer cheaper initial subsidised phones it doesn't mean
that the phone itself is cheaper. And it's not. At retail, most iOS products
are $100 or $200 more expensive then their comparable Android equivalents (not
talking about $99 tablets, of course, but I wouldn't consider them
equivalent).

When I saw the initial Transformer Prime price I thought that it actually was
incredibly cheap compared to the initial price iPad 2, especially considering
that it comes with a dock and still is cheaper. At this rate I might be able
to afford one when the prices drop.

------
gcl2
I am not terribly familiar with with this MG author but he comes across as a
self-righteous egotistical bigot.

His quote:

"I don’t know about you, but when I read my favorite technology writers, I
want an opinion. Is the iPhone 4S the best smartphone, or is it the Galaxy
Nexus? I need to buy one, I can’t buy both. Topolsky never gives us that.
Instead, he pussyfoots around it. One is great at some things, the other is
great at others. Barf.

Fucking pick one. I bet that even now he won’t."

I must be getting old but I thought the job of a journalist/columnist was to
give a fair unbiased assessment in their review. No MG, I don't need you to
pick one over the other. I have a brain and can reach my own conclusion, thank
you very much. I don't need you to tell me what to spend $200-$300 of my own
hard-earned money.

He seems to forget his job (I assume he has a job). What we need from
journalists/columnists is a balanced honest review with pros and cons, that's
all.

------
sasidharm
I cant help but think that there are a lot of other personal grudges at play
here instead of just an honest discussion about iPhone 4S vs Galaxy Nexus

~~~
realize
Well there are __now __, but you have to admit that Josh started it. Seems
like a good time to bring up other things that have been on your mind...

------
wasd
I reread Josh's response and other than his use of language in his title, he
seemed mostly respectful and not angry. I think MG might have missed the point
with the analogy since he mentioned that the nexus was more expensive.

But really, android vs ios is the new emacs vs vim.

~~~
bradleyland
What your reading is really representative of MG's and Josh's respective
writing styles. MG is opinionated and polarizing. Josh is informative and
(tries really hard to be) objective.

~~~
shinratdr
That's one way to interpret it. You could also see it as MG being decisive and
Joshua constantly waffling and attempting fake objectivity.

A great example would be the review scores for the Galaxy Nexus and iPhone 4S.
Really? They just both happen to deserve an 8.6? What a coincidence.

~~~
bradleyland
I can definitely appreciate that viewpoint. I think I fall somewhere
inbetween. Josh's writing style can strike me as mushy or even cowardly at
times.

~~~
shinratdr
For the record I wasn't espousing that viewpoint, just providing a
counterexample. Personally, I have a very similar opinion as you on Josh. I do
find MG and Gruber a little haughty on occasion but I read their blogs
regularly and appreciate their ability to articulate many points I've
attempted to argue all over the net.

The issue I take with this little exchange is it feels like a very defensive
move from Josh, perhaps with reason. I have to be honest, from the moment I
tried a Galaxy Nexus at my local Best Buy I lost a little respect for his
reviewing skills.

His description of the UI lag being virtually non existent in 4.0 is just flat
out not true. Homescreen transitions have the exact same lag that was present
on Honeycomb tablets and it's arguably worse than 2.3 IMO. They've done little
or nothing to improve touch response. The massive screen and plastic body are
matters of opinion, but the quality of the Android OS is still lacking.

I think calling out opinions as "horseshit" and taking the people's stance is
a fairly childish move when those being called out are saying something
reasonable, which is that Josh basically gave a pass to some still present
downsides to Android and therefore there is more to say on the topic of the
Galaxy Nexus from the perspective of those that choose to stick with iOS.

------
realize
This is why I like MG's writing. He says what he thinks. I'm a fan of Josh
too, but I must admit I do get a sense of fake balance from his writing.

~~~
tensor
I'm not that familiar with MG's writing, but based on this he seems to need
the world to be black and white. It's not black and white and I don't have a
lot of respect for that sort of thinking.

